# Southeast Florida weather



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Winter, cold fronts bring wind (rough seas),usually settles down after a few days until the next front. Summer, calm in the morning,builds in the afternoon with chance of thunderstorms. Calmer in the evening. Early spring and late fall can be windy. Usually 2 to 3 days a week calm enough to fish.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

In the late spring/summer East winds will bring rain in the AM then clear, West winds will be clear in the AM and rain in the afternoon. Winds normally start laying down mid May-October. You might have heavy rain in one place but no rain at all 1/2 mile away, it’s normally fairly easy to run around out of the rain.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

I noticed that last weekend. I went out for the first time and was breaking in the motor. Rain was coming but then moved back inland. I was able to get around a couple of bands of rain, no problem. Chop was at about 2ft, boat did pretty well. Can’t wait to open her up to speed.


----------

